# Greetings from Georgia



## jefferyself (Jul 21, 2017)

Jeff self raised in 2006 at Eton lodge #509 past master in 2009 at Eton.currently member of oothcaloga lodge #154 sitting as JD, 32nd degree Scottish rite  at the valley of Atlanta,member of Dalton lodge #105 traveling degree team 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 21, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## LK600 (Jul 21, 2017)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 21, 2017)

jefferyself said:


> Jeff self raised


I was really confused @ first till i realised your last name was Self


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2017)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## RayverInColorado (Jul 22, 2017)

Welcome Bro


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Jul 22, 2017)

jefferyself said:


> Jeff self raised in 2006 at Eton lodge #509 past master in 2009 at Eton.currently member of oothcaloga lodge #154 sitting as JD, 32nd degree Scottish rite  at the valley of Atlanta,member of Dalton lodge #105 traveling degree team
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Greetings from Australia and welcome !


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 28, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome.


----------

